# Wheres Waldo



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

See if you can find Waldo

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Waldo got dizzy and fell off the wall...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Did they try to use a part from every manufacturer? Odd looking manifold...when did they start using that?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's with the paint tray, something leaking?

I guess if something stops working, you hit it with the hammer?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

He's right behind the two Ketchup bottles !


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

the 9d backflow preventer on the make up water line is non-testable?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

How many btu is the Buderus?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's with the paint tray, something leaking?
> 
> I guess if something stops working, you hit it with the hammer?


It is a hammer arrestor. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is some of my finest work ....

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

iI see a few shark bites


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> iI see a few shark bites


If that was the only only weird/dumb thing.

I suppose Oldschool was there to figure out how to get a gas line through the maze of crap.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This job is less than 1 year old... 

Actually I was there on another matter and I ask the HO if they mind if I took some pictures of the rats nest

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They didn't even ask why?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> They didn't even ask why?


I told them it was a god dam mess and I would like to take a picture of it so I can compare my competitors crap to mine..

They said no problem... They had problems with the original installer

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It looks as though many things were added after the fact or part of the way through. No planning at all and they obviously had never installed a tankless boiler.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> It looks as though many things were added after the fact or part of the way through. No planning at all and they obviously had never installed a tankless boiler.


Actually it's not a tankless boiler

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

That's not a Buderus GB series heater?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> That's not a Buderus GB series heater?


It's a gb142 ... But they are not tankless ... They still need an indirect HWT

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Not if your not making domestic hot water. Plus, the GB is still technically tankless, especially if that is a coil in the tank...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Not if your not making domestic hot water. Plus, the GB is still technically tankless, especially if that is a coil in the tank...


How in the hell can it be tankless if there is a tank ?????

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> How in the hell can it be tankless if there is a tank ?????
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


If its a coil they are still two completely separate systems. 

When you have a heat pump for the HVAC and a water heater in the same house, its not considered a heat pump water heater is it? Water is hooked up to the toilet, but a drain is still a drain...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> If its a coil they are still two completely separate systems.
> 
> When you have a heat pump for the HVAC and a water heater in the same house, its not considered a heat pump water heater is it? Water is hooked up to the toilet, but a drain is still a drain...


Wow... WTF ...

Tankless would not be considered as an indirect HWT ...

You are trying to confuse things... 

Now an NTI boiler has instant HW ... It has no tank .. Thus tankless ... Anything with a tank regardless if the heat exchanger is a coil in a tank it therefore has a tank...

I could never sell a GB as a tankless

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Wow... WTF ...
> 
> Tankless would not be considered as an indirect HWT ...
> 
> ...


It is semantics and I was just pulling on your short and curly's....

It is not uncommon to sell one here without an indirect tank.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> It is semantics and I was just pulling on your short and curly's....
> 
> It is not uncommon to sell one here without an indirect tank.


I guess you are not doing domestic off it then ?

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I guess you are not doing domestic off it then ?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Rarely. It is hard to convince them to get rid of the fairly new gas heater that works fine in exchange for the more complicated replacement. Many are overwhelmed or too cheap.

It can be a nice set up.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The further north you go the more common indirect heaters are even if it is not off of a wall hung units.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> The further north you go the more common indirect heaters are even if it is not off of a wall hung units.


I am so far up north the eskimos are south of me

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

:laughing: sounds like an easy sell for you then.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I am so far up north the eskimos are south of me
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Sudbury ain't THAT far north ol' timer... BTW, what team does she play for?

:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Sudbury ain't THAT far north ol' timer... BTW, what team does she play for?
> 
> :laughing:


Not much after us ...timminis and bush... Then tundra and ice

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Not much after us ...timminis and bush... Then tundra and ice
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Is that considered foreplay 'round those parts?

:laughing:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> iI see a few shark bites


Your point?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Your point?


I would be afraid of air getting in for the same principals reasons for never putting compression fittings on oil supply/return lines. Do they even claim to be good on heating pipes in excess of 160 F. In NC high temp on an aquastat is usually set at 180 F.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I would be afraid of air getting in for the same principals reasons for never putting compression fittings on oil supply/return lines. Do they even claim to be good on heating pipes in excess of 160 F. In NC high temp on an aquastat is usually set at 180 F.


It's a lot colder up here and I don't run systems that high ..... If the rads are sized properly then the temp can be lower


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I would be afraid of air getting in for the same principals reasons for never putting compression fittings on oil supply/return lines. Do they even claim to be good on heating pipes in excess of 160 F. In NC high temp on an aquastat is usually set at 180 F.


There good for 200 psi, 200f


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> There good for 200 psi, 200f


I am still worried about air getting in the system. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

If the gb142 has a flowsensor it does not need the lwco. In Canada according to boiler inspectors it is not ever a boiler! 199 000 btu then is a space heating hydronic appliance built for a C-fitter or class 3 appliance service techinican to service! A B-fitter to install or class 2! A Plumber to maintain!:yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> If the gb142 has a flowsensor it does not need the lwco. In Canada according to boiler inspectors it is not ever a boiler! 199 000 btu then is a space heating hydronic appliance built for a C-fitter or class 3 appliance service techinican to service! A B-fitter to install or class 2! A Plumber to maintain!:yes:


Actually GB142 has a pressure sensor below 10 psi the boiler will not work


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Actually GB142 has a pressure sensor below 10 psi the boiler will not work


They use to be set to 3 or 4 psi. I actually hooked one up to an open system one time. Had to when I worked for another plumber. Cake walk....


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

pilot light said:


> If the gb142 has a flowsensor it does not need the lwco. In Canada according to boiler inspectors it is not ever a boiler! 199 000 btu then is a space heating hydronic appliance built for a C-fitter or class 3 appliance service techinican to service! A B-fitter to install or class 2! A Plumber to maintain!:yes:


Ontario not Canada


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Actually GB142 has a pressure sensor below 10 psi the boiler will not work


 I figured it would have something, never seen one except here and on their website what do you think of them?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Ontario not Canada


 Iam in BC but here we have C, B and A ! Alberta and Ontario have classes! I have my C and B and red Seal! Any plumbers out East? Nova Scotia?:thumbup:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Iam in BC but here we have C, B and A ! Alberta and Ontario have classes! I have my C and B and red Seal! Any plumbers out East? Nova Scotia?:thumbup:


Red seal Gasfitter?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> Red seal Gasfitter?


No such thing


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Red seal Gasfitter?


 Was saying red seal plumber. In Alberta and Ontario gas is in classes 1,2 and 3 isnt it?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> No such thing


I know, it sounded like he said he had one


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

In BC an A-fitter is unlimited a B-fitter is limited too 400000 btu and a C fitter too 285000 btu. A B-Fitter use to be unlimited atmospheric and max 750000 btu on a power burner! What about Alberta or Ontario?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Alberta
A- Unlimited
B- Upto 400MBH


----------

